# Convict Info



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

could you give me a summary of what i need to know to keep a convict? My friends are breeding, and i have a 55 g with a channel catfish about 8-10 in long, i was thinking of keeping the con in a 10 g spare i have till he's 3-4 in long, otherwise my cat will eat him, how should i raise him? How big does he get? Temp? Food? etc.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i believe the convict to get about 4-5 inches long. and is very agressive. if you keep him in a ten gallon tank until he gets that big, i think he would be fine, unless your channel cat gets any bigger.


----------



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

what do you have in your 5 1/2 gallon tank?


----------



## TylerFlom89 (Mar 28, 2005)

whens the soonest i can tell if their male or female? I'd like a pair in my tank, but im getting fry, im putting em in my 10g to let them grow.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

at around 2 inches a male will start developing a bump on his head, and the females usually have a bright colored belly. Our female convict has red


----------



## PigMonkeyFish (Apr 19, 2005)

The male also has a much more pointed end to its dorsal fin


----------

